# Wanting to rescue Redfoot tortoise Florida



## jeasy88 (Apr 24, 2014)

I am located in Tampa Florida and own a Sulcata. Looking to get a Redfoot for a friend that has a lot of experience with tortoises and a great backyard ready for one. He hasn't had any for awhile and mentioned he wanted a red foot. We don't want to buy one if there is one in need of a good home. 

We would be willing to pay shipping if you are far away.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Jolly Tort Girl (May 16, 2014)

The other day I noticed on petfinder.org that there was a large Redfoot up for adoption in FL. They have lots of snakes and iguanas on petfinder also needing good homes .


----------



## terryjohne (Aug 9, 2014)

hello .i will be relocating soon can you take in my leopard tortoise? they are 2 and 3yrs old .please revert back to me at [email protected]


----------

